# Shutterstock digital photography site



## slobelix (Aug 31, 2005)

Shutterstock is the best photography stock site.They already have a portfolio of more than 300 000 pictures and around 15 000 active photographers.
Join in.Earn money by uploading Your pictures and creating Your own portfolio.You can register HERE 
and start making $$$.Also at Shutterstock You can test Your photo skills and learn about digital photography from more experiensed members.
Give it a go.


----------



## slobelix (Jan 15, 2006)

Anybody has some experience in Shutterstock.Please write your comments.


----------

